
Cathay Pacific took months to notify passengers about massive data breach - hkai
https://scmp.com/news/hong-kong/law-and-crime/article/2170107/hong-kong-privacy-chief-slams-cathay-pacific-taking
======
hkai
“One of the challenges of being 70 years old is having lots and lots of legacy
systems, and they’re all written in languages that nobody understands, and if
you pile new apps and applications on top of all that, it just becomes a
nightmare to manage,” he said.

